

Ask HN: Digital Ocean enforcing 'no multiple accounts' policy without exception? - andybak

They are saying I must either make each client the  billing contact on their own account or I must use Team Accounts.<p>Here&#x27;s my reply:<p>1. I cannot make my clients the billing contact. They don&#x27;t want it - they pay me to handle hosting. I don&#x27;t want it - I&#x27;d need to clear every single change in cost with their purchasing department whenever I make a change with cost implications.<p>2. Team accounts are great but currently they are missing one features that is really impossible to work around: fine-grained control of access. I CANNOT allow outside developers access to the whole account for multiple clients. It would break PCI compliance and local data-protection laws.<p>Surely you can see that Team Accounts aren&#x27;t ready for prime time without this? Please revert to the previous flexible policy until you&#x27;ve plugged this major hole in the Team Account functionality.<p>I&#x27;ve thought of one more huge deal-breaker. I write automated deployment scripts. It&#x27;s critical that the potential for a buggy script to cause damage be limited to a single client. If I am forced to have all clients on a single account that will be terrifying.
======
timfrietas
Hi andybak,

I'm a Product Manager at DigitalOcean. We genuinely appreciate the feedback
and are still working on additional features for Team Accounts. I'll reach out
via email so you have my contact info and can have a direct line to those of
us building new features and even be included in testing future additional
features to Team Accounts if you like.

~~~
andybak
Hi Tim,

I think it's really simple - you need to remain flexible on this policy until
you've built fine-grained access control into Team Accounts.

Our update/deploy scripts use our Digital Ocean API key which is an 'all or
nothing' access token.

So this means that any developer who I need to allow to push changes to any
staging server can also push changes to production for every single client I
host on Digital Ocean.

